# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Dante the Crested Gecko (Pic Heavy)

## JamieH

Yeah, here he is!! 

Hes awesome  :Very Happy:  
























Anyone has any tips or anything, Im all ears! 
Im used to BPs and Im still gettin to know our little crestie.

----------


## Cendalla

Oh my goodness, what a cutie! He seems to like the camera too :Smile:  I know nothing about them- sorry. Good luck to you.

----------


## JamieH

> Oh my goodness, what a cutie! He seems to like the camera too I know nothing about them- sorry. Good luck to you.


haha thank you  :Smile:  

As you can see hes ALL SMILES (lmfao)

----------


## reptile65

Cute little gecko. The biggest advice I can give you is to make sure the temp in his cage never gets above 82-83F. Temps 85F and above can quickly kill a crestie. The ideal temp range is 70-80. However, the temps can get down into the high 60s without causing any problems. 

Another quick tip: While he's new, it will help to use paper towels as a substrate. That way, you can easily monitor if he's pooping. Pooping=eating, since they generally eat at night and you probably won't see him eating. 

Congrats and I hope this helps!  :Cool:

----------

JamieH (05-05-2011)

----------


## Skittles1101

He is adorable!! I want one so bad but I think I'm going to wait until my son is a little older, he isn't very gentle lol. He is amazingly gorgeous, I just wanna squeeze him!  :Very Happy:

----------

JamieH (05-05-2011)

----------


## dragonmoon

Very pretty he has some nice crests on him  :Good Job:

----------

JamieH (05-05-2011)

----------


## JamieH

> Cute little gecko. The biggest advice I can give you is to make sure the temp in his cage never gets above 82-83F. Temps 85F and above can quickly kill a crestie. The ideal temp range is 70-80. However, the temps can get down into the high 60s without causing any problems. 
> 
> Another quick tip: While he's new, it will help to use paper towels as a substrate. That way, you can easily monitor if he's pooping. Pooping=eating, since they generally eat at night and you probably won't see him eating. 
> 
> Congrats and I hope this helps!


Haha, He sure is pooing...he pooped in my hand last night.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

thank you for the advice! his temp. is 77 right now, and it hasnt gone up or down more then 2-3 degrees for the last few days.  :Smile:  





> He is adorable!! I want one so bad but I think I'm going to wait until my son is a little older, he isn't very gentle lol. He is amazingly gorgeous, I just wanna squeeze him!


thanks! I was afraid to tkae him out by myself at first, because he was INSANLY jumpy. but he calmed down really quick, I was pleasently suprised. 




> Very pretty he has some nice crests on him


Thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## olstyn

> I was afraid to tkae him out by myself at first, because he was INSANLY jumpy. but he calmed down really quick, I was pleasently suprised.


Just wait until he jumps on your face!  Mine learned that lesson the hard way - I hadn't shaved for about 2 or 3 days, so it was a bit of a prickly landing for her.   :Smile:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That is one cute little crestie!

----------


## JamieH

> Just wait until he jumps on your face!  Mine learned that lesson the hard way - I hadn't shaved for about 2 or 3 days, so it was a bit of a prickly landing for her.


haha I just about had a heart attack when he did. He stuck to my glasses and rammed them into my nose the little bugger




> That is one cute little crestie!


 :Smile:  thank you!

----------


## dragonboy4578

very cute.... One day I will have to pick one up..... :Good Job:

----------


## JamieH

> very cute.... One day I will have to pick one up.....


you must!! hes the bomb  :Razz: 

even the non-herp people that are always around think hes cute and love the way he feels, hes like velvet!

----------


## mark and marley

> Just wait until he jumps on your face!  Mine learned that lesson the hard way - I hadn't shaved for about 2 or 3 days, so it was a bit of a prickly landing for her.


hahahaha omg thats funny.
forget an emperor scorpion i want one of those cute lil guys...
ill do some research for us both right now.
if that is the temps for this critter my room is perfect living temps for it.

----------


## mark and marley

> Yeah, here he is!! 
> 
> Hes awesome  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now vogue
strike a pose

----------

JamieH (05-26-2011)

----------


## lasweetswan

Oh.my.gosh. I am in LOVE with those little feet!!!!!

----------

JamieH (05-26-2011)

----------


## mark and marley

alright i did a lil research on em.
semi arboreal
nocturnal but also venture during the days on occasion
eat fruit and insects
eco earth mixed with moss is a good substrate for em

im going to have to wait on one of these guys.i just gave my gf my 30 gallon vertical tank(vertical would be more efficient for those lil critters since they climb more) and have an unoccupied 10 gallon.i guess ill just get that ugly emperor scorpion i always wanted.

----------


## JamieH

> Oh.my.gosh. I am in LOVE with those little feet!!!!!



RIGHT?!! very fragile though, Im paraniod I (or him) are going to hurt the cute little toes. 




> alright i did a lil research on em.
> semi arboreal
> nocturnal but also venture during the days on occasion
> eat fruit and insects
> eco earth mixed with moss is a good substrate for em
> 
> im going to have to wait on one of these guys.i just gave my gf my 30 gallon vertical tank(vertical would be more efficient for those lil critters since they climb more) and have an unoccupied 10 gallon.i guess ill just get that ugly emperor scorpion i always wanted.


We have him in a 10 gallon now, and it says semi-arboral..but ours is always (always) climbing. and we have a paper towel (which we use as substrate, so I can make sure hes "going" and eating regular) tube for him to hide in, which he loves.

as far as food, weve been giving him crickets, but I ordered the Crested Gecko Diet online and it should be coming today.

----------


## Boanerges

Pics came out great and that is a beautiful crestie  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------

JamieH (05-26-2011)

----------


## JamieH

> Pics came out great and that is a beautiful crestie


Why thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

> Why thank you


No, no, no...Thank you  :Razz:

----------


## mark and marley

i dont own or have experience but im sure as that lil cutie grows hed be happier in a taller and wider enclosure i found this one on youtube its a work of art and that kid makes me laugh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqpHI...eature=related

----------

